# Handyakku aufladen mal anders(ohne Ladegerät)



## Wargrown (11. März 2010)

*Handyakku aufladen mal anders(ohne Ladegerät)*

Yo,

ich habe ein SE K800i, bei dem sich nun leider ein EROM-Bug eeingestellt hat.

Ich habe mir zum reparieren des Bugs schon das SEToolLite geholt, und brauche jetzt nur noch einen Akku mit ein paar %chen Ladung.

Kann ich das irgendwie ohne Ladegerät bewerstelligen???

Vielleicht mit Batterien???

Vielen Dank im vorraus,

pk94


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

*AW: Handyakku aufladen mal anders(ohne Ladegerät)*

Bei nem Bekannten schnell im Handy laden?

Alternativ über nen Widerstand an z.B. das Handynetzteil, das aber nur ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Wargrown (11. März 2010)

*AW: Handyakku aufladen mal anders(ohne Ladegerät)*

Und welche der Kontakte soll ich bei dem Netzteil verbinden? 
Die SE Netzteile haben ******** viele


----------



## rebel4life (11. März 2010)

*AW: Handyakku aufladen mal anders(ohne Ladegerät)*

Die haben doch nur 2...

Einer ist Plus und der andere Minus, musst halt mitm Voltmeter ausmessen.

Ich wäre aber dafür, dass du den Akku einfach bei jemand anderst schnell ein wenig lädst.


----------



## freak094 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Handyakku aufladen mal anders(ohne Ladegerät)*



> Ich wäre aber dafür, dass du den Akku einfach bei jemand anderst schnell ein wenig lädst.



Dieb


----------

